# Falconry Mews



## eagle96 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Guys, Me and my dad were thinking og getting a harris hawk in a few months but we havent yet thought of a good mews design of how it should look and be layed out, if you have a mew for any bird of prey could you please post pictures.

Thanks
Pujan Kerai


----------

